# Confused about 12/240 volt TV



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi

The bessacarr we are purchasing is fitted with a wall mounted tv bracket. I think I will need a 15inch tv for it (will measure it for sure once we've got it).

I am a bit confused regarding what type of tv to buy.
I would like to watch some tv on occasional nights wild camping (1 or 2 nights away), rest of the time we'll probably be on hookup. Would the leisure battery hold out for 2 nights?

I presume I will need a tv which is both 12 and 240 volt for this.
Do I need to buy a specifically designed 'caravanning' type tv or would one from currys/comet etc work just as well.

Sorry if this is a bit of a thick 'girlie' question!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We don't have TV but do use a laptop for DVDs. You will find a significant difference in the time your batteries will last between Summer and Winter. You can get a twin power standard TV that will run off 230v AC or 12v DC, but they cost more than 230V versions. An alternative is to use an inverter that converts 12v DC into 230v AC, but they can drain batteries quickly if you try and draw too much current.
See the link below to a post in answer to another question about battery life that may be of some help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-575228.html#575228

edit: Sorry, should have put this in before. The battery life will of course depend on size of leisure battery and what else you are running from it. Our experience in the linked post refers to 2 x 110 Ah batteries.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, It would depend on what size of leisure battery you have as to how long it would last, ie the amp hours and also what else you used at the same time as the Tv, There are a few topics re this elsewhere on the forum.

It would not be absolutely necessary to have a Dual voltage although I think most are, Because even if you are on hook up you can still use 12v in fact most things are 12v all the time anyway, It is just main things that are 240v ie Fridge/Freezer Heating etc.

When you measure for the screen size dont forget to allow for bracket centers and stands etc, ie if it is on a sliding bracket with one of the VESA mounts that you need to allow the positioning of the bracket ie if you have a 19" high space and the VESA mount centre is 10" from the top you only have a max space of 9" from bottom to centre of bracket, in fact it would not fit as most VESA mounts in campers etc are fitted central, So be wary.

Les

Sounds double dutch but if you look you will realize what I mean (I Think)


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*we can last 5 days*

We have two 85 amp batteries and can last 5 days watching tv each night. (We do use LED lights to help with battery life). As the days get brighter we will be using the solar panel, and I think we will be able to survive continually then!

Our first telly was an 8" mains/battery from Maplin which would allow us to last longer. We now have a 15" bought from comet. It is a "normal" household TV, but has a 12V power supply which we use on hookup, otherwise we feed it straight from the 12V socket when wild camping.

Grant


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

as above dependes upon your lesiure battery but as I have said in previous threads we use a philips 15" lcd which we used to run via our inverter.The tv used a step down transformer 240v to 12v dc so what i was doing was converting 12v dc to 240v ac only to drop back down to 12v dc via the tv's own power supply.So what did I do ? Run the tv direct from the 12v leisure battery and it works without fault. Look at the rating plate on the power supply that comes with the tv if it read output 12v dc then you should be ok.Some will argue that runing from the battery will not give you a stabalised 12v so if you plug into your 12v dc socket using a good quality 12v cigar lighter type plug that will give you your stablised 12v.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi read this attachment
terry


----------



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

Hmmm, I've just read through the above whilst searching for some advice as to whether we could use the TV plugged into 12volt plug whilst driving along, to keep passengers entertained in the back (it is securely attached via a Heath Robinson arrangement!)Apparently not!
Out of ignorance as much as anything we do keep the TV plugged into the 12 volt socket all the time even when the battery is charging, and so far we have not had problems. It is a rubbish TV though!
Sally


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have a 17" TV DVD running on 12v and we use it while driving, while off hookup and on hookup. You do not need a dual voltage TV for a motorhome.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Many thanks to all of you for your help on this. I understand it all a bit better now (I think!)


----------

